# my summer on a bike passion 2013



## singlesprocket (Jun 9, 2004)

post up pics enjoying summer on a bike, anything goes, life is short. it's all good.

yea! no rain, five runs open at local spot...



low and behold crews putting in features, summer is going to be sweet.


----------



## perttime (Aug 26, 2005)

Went for a ride yesterday evening, as the sun was getting a bit lower:


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Enjoyed 2 days of downhill at our local bike park. It was sunny and got muddy... overall a blast!


----------



## singlesprocket (Jun 9, 2004)

was a good weekend even though they said it would rain.



the new air shock was soooo plush and the bike was dialed.





was hitting the rocks at speed with only 35psi in the tires. normally i would pinch flat even with dh tubes. but the tubeless worked really well and i had great traction on the the wet clay covered roots.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Nice shock 

A little blurry but I was riding fast


----------



## phirebug (Apr 20, 2012)

I took this yesterday to make my buddy back home jealous.
Trailside Park in Park City, UT.


----------



## Lawson Raider (Jul 24, 2006)

phirebug said:


> I took this yesterday to make my buddy back home jealous.
> Trailside Park in Park City, UT.
> View attachment 807320


Sweet balls of fire! That wall ride looks so rockin!


----------



## singlesprocket (Jun 9, 2004)

like the paint job!


----------



## singlesprocket (Jun 9, 2004)

flowers are out in the garden from all the rain...



tried to beat the rain storm. went to check out our share organic crop vegetable's on the road bikes. tried to beat the storm in the background.


----------



## skiplocz (Jun 13, 2013)

This will be my first summer on a mountain bike so far it's awesome


----------



## Wherewolf (Jan 17, 2004)

Me taking it easy on my first day of retirement a week ago.

r">


----------



## singlesprocket (Jun 9, 2004)

welcome aboard skiplocz...


----------



## singlesprocket (Jun 9, 2004)

congratulations, retirement is something to strive for. what body of water is that in the back ground?

love riding with that type of back ground...


----------



## singlesprocket (Jun 9, 2004)

i will practice yoga this summer...


----------



## 3blackbikes (May 4, 2011)

I got high and got the munchies today...


----------



## Wherewolf (Jan 17, 2004)

singlesprocket said:


> what body of water is that in the back ground?


Lake Tahoe.


----------



## singlesprocket (Jun 9, 2004)

3blackbikes said:


> I got high and got the munchies today...


awesome! over 12'000 feet!


----------



## 3blackbikes (May 4, 2011)

singlesprocket said:


> awesome! over 12'000 feet!


I was thinking, just 40 ft. shy of 13K! You say tomato....;p


----------



## phirebug (Apr 20, 2012)




----------



## skiplocz (Jun 13, 2013)

Thanks Singlesprocket it's nice to be here been reading the forums for awhile now finally jumped in you guys have great info on here bikers in general are so helpful online or on the trails much better scene than those 24 hour fitness spots

These are the other two pics I snapped by the cliffs


----------



## singlesprocket (Jun 9, 2004)

took friday off work to go riding...

looks like someones whip is a tank at the bike park









judy pinning it









yours truly


----------



## singlesprocket (Jun 9, 2004)

another great day at blue

silverstick shredding









judy and me


----------



## balance_fit (Jul 5, 2010)

One of my favorite trails in the summer, ... really, anytime of the year !


----------



## Numb Bum (Mar 5, 2004)

That is not a tank, it is an Infantry Carrying Vehicle of some type...small gun.


----------



## CraigCreekRider (Apr 12, 2007)

Doing some exploring in the Appalachians


----------



## Nomadllc (Nov 9, 2012)

We all gotta have fire wood to stay warm at 10,200ft


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

We took the day of work and rode summer solstice

Me at one of the trail heads. Trails are still a little muddy









Singlesprocket got some air









A wedding was set up at the top of the escarpment. Beautiful setting overlooking Georgian Bay.
The decore and everyone was dressed colorfully (ladies carried red umbrellas)









The groom rode on this horse


----------



## singlesprocket (Jun 9, 2004)

short vid from riding this weekend






my summer on a bike from single sprocket on Vimeo.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Hottest day of the year: 36C with humidex! So we went dh to create a breeze!


----------



## perttime (Aug 26, 2005)

One of the noise barriers I sometimes ride. Stopped in the one spot that was not covered with knee high weeds.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Hope the weekend weather is nice (Gosh it's only Wednesday!) Forecast is calling for 40% chance of rain
If we can't ride this weekend due to rain... then we can do some gardening...hey is Jessica Rabbit back?










Singlesprocket nailing the drop


----------



## singlesprocket (Jun 9, 2004)

love that run, the loose rocks make it tricky to get around the trees.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Its a long weekend in Ontario which means 3 full days of riding



















BBQ burgers for friends... there were plenty of veggies for me (I'm vegetarian/vegan ). And sangria mmmmm!









and back yard fireworks!









Happy Canada Day!


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Canada Day Ride


----------



## singlesprocket (Jun 9, 2004)

awesome ride tonight...


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Rode a new trail today


----------



## phoenixnr (Jul 26, 2009)

Great thread. I never take pictures on my local trails anymore so thanks for the inspiration. Here's a couple from Buckwallow in Gravenhurst ON a couple of weekends ago. 









Sent from my skz_tenderloin using Tapatalk HD


----------



## phirebug (Apr 20, 2012)

For today's Summer on a Bike, I went to play in the last of the snow.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

There was a Pedalfest at our local bike park. We rode 3 full days of dh and took in some of the activities.
Riding-wise I accomplished 2 goals: I can now do a 18" -20" gap jump (landing it solidly) and I can do a wall ride! I'm still working on my drops!



Small rooty climb... leads to a big payoff


Whip it contest


BMX Jam


Me nailing the wallride


----------



## KRob (Jan 13, 2004)

cyclelicious said:


> Riding-wise I accomplished 2 goals: I can now do a 18" -20" gap jump (landing it solidly)


Good job! Keep working at it and you'll be up to two foot gaps in no time.  J/K. I assume you meant 18-20' (feet). That's some solid air time there. Good job.

Trying to find some summer stoke to add. Haven't taken many pictures this summer (and uploaded even fewer).

Here's a couple from this year's Fears Tears and Beers Enduro.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

KRob said:


> View attachment 816300
> View attachment 816301
> 
> 
> ...


lol my conversion from metres to imperial is so off... it's not 18ft that for sure... more like 1 to 2 metres... thank you for your encouragement!

Nice pics KRob!


----------



## singlesprocket (Jun 9, 2004)

having fun last weekend in the heat, got 3 days at the park in...


----------



## singlesprocket (Jun 9, 2004)

nice pics!


----------



## singlesprocket (Jun 9, 2004)

everybody summer bike passion


----------



## CraigCreekRider (Apr 12, 2007)

singlesprocket said:


> everybody summer bike passion


Freaking hilarious. Never race a kid to an ice cream cone.


----------



## CraigCreekRider (Apr 12, 2007)

About 5 weeks after my second shoulder surgery I am finally starting to ride singletrack again. A few weeks of greenway riding but that just doesn't quite cut it. Bring on the heat and humidity I'm riding anyway.


----------



## singlesprocket (Jun 9, 2004)

working on my skills with the bandit lately...


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

another fun weekend


----------



## singlesprocket (Jun 9, 2004)

chasing the corn on the x-cross...


----------



## borbntm (May 4, 2011)

My personal best photo so far this summer....... Fall River Mills Ca.






Manzanita lake, near mt. Lassen Ca.






Sacramento river canyon between Shasta and Keswick dam Ca.






A few friends and I crashing a roadie event on our twenty niners! (Mt.Shasta in the background)


----------



## CHIEF500 (Aug 30, 2012)

At Bowman's Hill on the Delaware River just above Washington's Crossing PA around July 4th.


----------



## CHIEF500 (Aug 30, 2012)

Again along the Delaware River just below New Hope.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

singlesprocket riding a rooty section


me chillin'


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Elvis Festival at the Bike park

Ravin


Rippin


Rockin


Rollin


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

We drove up to northern Ontario to visit family and celebrate my mom's 80th. 
Brought the am bikes and planned to check out some trails and ride. The landscape is rolling hills on the Canadian Shield, and the trails are a combination of rock and sandy loam. Nestled in dense bush

Near the trailhead at Grassy River... raining off and on



Got some local wild blueberries


----------



## maniqz (Jun 25, 2012)

Was about to sell this vintage hardtail I have. It is a carbon fiber frame bike I bought when I was still living in Singapore 19 years ago. I moved to L.A. 12 years ago but only rode it 3 or 4 times. Decided to clean the garage and sell it, after I dusted the cobwebs off I tried to ride it 1 last time, the fit is still perfect, the ride is still sweet. When the buyer called to pick it up, I told him I changed my mind, he was cool about it. I bought the bike to my LBS, put new tires, new shifter, and new brakes (wanted to put discs but the frame wasn't ready for it), tune up. Now on our 19th summer together I rode her again at Limekiln Canyon and boy was it so sweet, here's the picture. What was I thinking, I'll never part ways with this bike, never.


----------



## terrasmak (Jun 14, 2011)

Riding up at Mt Charleston over the weekend.


----------



## perttime (Aug 26, 2005)

Yesterday ... I forgot all about pictures. A few guys showed up when I posted on a local forum that I'm going out. We did pass this spot where "somebody" has recently trimmed the encroaching branches a bit:









The day before, I rode around a couple of suburbs in the evening:


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Simcoe Day is a civic holiday in Ontario... so to do ? Ride and set off fireworks!

Last run of the day on a long mellow trail and I got photobombed by this sweet curious pooch!



Kicked back in the evening with friends spinning sparklers and setting off fireworks!


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Rode my first dh race this week. I held back a bit on my first run. I felt much faster on my second run but clipped a tree and lost the gained time. Oh well, it will only get better 

At the start


Warm up run


Awards


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Local trail riding... apples!



Heard a buzzing sound... honey bees in a tree.



Good season for mushrooms



Heading home


----------



## CraigCreekRider (Apr 12, 2007)

Managed to get out between rains Saturday. 


















BTW Cyclelicious and Singlesprocket this has been one of the best threads on here this summer.:thumbsup: Thanks!


----------



## singlesprocket (Jun 9, 2004)

CraigCreekRider said:


> BTW Cyclelicious and Singlesprocket this has been one of the best threads on here this summer.:thumbsup: Thanks!


hey, no problem. glad we can share the fun we (and everyone) have just riding our bikes around.

having fun riding features





oh oh, might rain (didn't)...



we all got grins on our faces


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Bright blue skies


weeeee!


Me


Hehehe!


We had a wonderful summer day!


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

My DH frame is cracked and it will be a few weeks before it's replaced... so what to do? Ride and explore the xc trails at the bike park



Singlesprocket climbing


Rolling


Riding


Smiling


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

A group of us rode our bikes to watch the Canadian Airshow in Toronto

Riding to the Ferry dock


Singlesprocket leads the way


Roll call for the ferry ride


On the ferry to Toronto Island


Island boardwalk


Set up on the beach


View from Lake Ontario


Look the plane- Cadet


Snowbirds


Trojan Horsemen


Batman


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Urban ride playing on the concrete


Cooling off in the fountains


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Waiting for the warranty replacement for my DH bike. I was able to ride some of the trails (slowly)









Another fun weekend


----------



## Hooch (Jun 30, 2006)

loving the thread and seeing the countryside in canada rocks.
I'm counting down to the Scott 25hr in Canberra on the 5th Oct, unless I can snag a team will be going as a volunteer so will try and get some shots of the event.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Hooch said:


> loving the thread and seeing the countryside in canada rocks.
> I'm counting down to the Scott 25hr in Canberra on the 5th Oct, unless I can snag a team will be going as a volunteer so will try and get some shots of the event.


Look forward to seeing your pics. It's always awesome to see riding in different places.


----------



## Hooch (Jun 30, 2006)

*some pics of some trails around Canberra*



























These where from the first Scott 24hr I attended in 2006 in Kowen forest just outside Canberra before it moved to Mt Stromlo


----------



## Hooch (Jun 30, 2006)

*and Sparrowhill also just outside Canberra.*

These where/are km's of flowing singletrack that CORC built about 15min outside of Canberra in a small section of pineforest. Really popular spot to spend the day


----------



## CraigCreekRider (Apr 12, 2007)

singlesprocket said:


> h
> oh oh, might rain (didn't)...
> 
> 
> [/URL]


Don't see how it didn't rain. That is one freaky looking cloud.


----------



## KRob (Jan 13, 2004)

I guess it's still summer.Cave Lake State Park near Ely, NV


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Recent local ride
We are riding that way


Follow me


Oh Oh building a road that crosses the trail!


Not happy with that


I'm outta here


----------



## singlesprocket (Jun 9, 2004)

love catching air...


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Friday 13th Lucky Ride!

Summer is coming to an close. Temperatures are dropping and days are getting shorter but we still ride 
This is a trail system that we discovered and rode for the first time

Nice single track


ridge section


by the river




nice flowy down


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Summer is coming to a close

















Steakholders and the end of the world


----------



## Hooch (Jun 30, 2006)

cool pics. got a reply this morning, I'm volunteering for the Scott 25hr as i couldn't get on a team. so now spending the 4th helping set up, then doing sweep riding sat 5th of oct in the arvo, transition sat arvo/evening then sweep riding again 12am to 6 am sunday the 6th. should be able to get some epic pics during the 3 days around the place.


----------



## CraigCreekRider (Apr 12, 2007)

Fall officially begins at 4:44 so I had better get the last of my summer pics up.

Monument Trail, my favorite in town trail









Bike resting at the top


















Wood Thrush trail for the descent


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Last day of summer! Singlesprocket and I did a long ride



Leaves are starting to turn colour


Beautiful trails


We built an Inuksuk


Nice rest spot


Heavy rain fell yesterday but the trails were perfect


It's been a fabulous summer!


----------



## Hooch (Jun 30, 2006)

as promised pics of the Scott 25hr, i was track marshall so got to ride some laps at my own pace







Kids Race, madness and mayhem, and cute as well.
































The mountain, two laps, one up and down, one around the bottom, both about 12km in lenght







some of the track







The start, riders ready to start the run to their bikes







Me at the halfway point of one of the laps, stopped so another volunteer could get the shot 







dawn lap, oh so special


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Thanks for posting Hooch! Very nice summer pics. Enjoy your fall riding


----------



## Hooch (Jun 30, 2006)

heh its coming up to summer for us


----------

